# Ho mth dcs/dcc



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone purchased an HO engine from MTH. Thinking about purchasing a steam engine that runs either DCC or DCS. I'am just concerned if the enginge will perform on my Digitrax DCC. Please present your thoughts and comments.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

most DCC engines can run on DC set ups, tested with my BNSF Dash-8 with DCC and sound to confirm) now for running DC on DCC some say yes you can others say no you can't you will butn the motor(s) out, for me, im on the fence as I have yet to test this out, but my system has the ability to handle the DC trains so it is a yes you can, as for burning out motors thats unconfirmed and as far as I am concerned there experiences were due to age...

but thats for another topic/thread...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Have look at these two post nemo
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9957&page=2

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10129


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I have an MTH J class 611 steamer, I run it on my bachmann EZ commander controller thingy..works fine! ran it on my friends DC layout and it worked fine too! I LOVE that thing!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I plan on getting an MTH Alco NYC/SP PA-1 & PB-1 set sometime next week and will be sure to let you know how well their diesel engines run and if they are as good as their steam. Can't wait to finally get me some MTH.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

i have a mth sd70m-2 that run's flawlessly on my digitrax zeperhy system it has the dcc sound dcs system in it and have had no problem's with it. have had it for a few months now. hope this helps out.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I have an MTH SD70ACE. It runs great on my Digitrax SuperChief Xtra, although the "cab chatter" can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Thats the only thing I dont like about my MTH engine..that crew chatter is annoying when im lisening to the engine idling(steamer)...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

And of course MTH decided to put that particular feature on/off button up in the 25-30 range which most controllers only go up into the 20 Function range. I wonder if you turned crew chatter off using a DCS system at a train store if you could then just bring it home and run it on DCC without it resetting the crew chatter to on.


----------



## BikerDS (May 1, 2012)

I have the FA-1 that was just released. It runes nicely on my Digitrax Super Chief, except about once every three to four hours the decoder forgets its address and I have to reprogram it. It will lose it while running, so I cannot stop it without powering down the layout. The reset is easy: select loco #55, program on main, set CV 55 = 55, reset address. Not sure why the address goes away - has anyone else seen this?

Other than that it runs like a watch, sounds authentic, and looks very nice. I have a GP35 on order.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

searstractorfan said:


> I have an MTH J class 611 steamer, I run it on my bachmann EZ commander controller thingy..works fine! ran it on my friends DC layout and it worked fine too! I LOVE that thing!


the j class is BOSS! i want one but $400+ bux?


----------

